# Quick Quintana surf bite!



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Hit my spot at Quintana around 10AM and found a fairly low surf(wave frequency) but off colored from previous days. Nothing going on so I took a nap. Got a wake-up call from my fishing partner around 2:30 and the drum were thick in the surf. They were hitting as quick as you could put the lines out and limits were easy to come by both in the surf and on an unidentified and unnamed "pier". Dead shrimp in both second gut and as far as this old man can throw was deadly. As usual white FishBites were also part of the sushi served up. Everyone left around 4PM as limits were had by all.
Nice to meet and talk with you "Shut-out". Hopefully next time you will have your gear. Good luck with your pompano hunt.

Women's work when we got back to our rig as I was a tired puppy.


----------

